# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  Chimera Samsung update New Exynos Models & Read Codes For Qualcomm Models

## hassan riach

*Dear Users,*  * 
To make our software better for you, we bring updates regularly. Every update of our software includes improvements for stability and bugfixes.
If you have any feedback or run into issues, come find us at our live support, we are happy to help you. *  *Software version: 15.03.1359 Release date: 12. Sept. 2017 *  *Added New Exynos Models: *  *Samsung Galaxy J7 2017* SM-J730F - Unlock, Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Backup/Restore*Samsung Galaxy J7 2017* SM-J730M - Unlock, Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Backup/Restore*Samsung Galaxy J7 2017* SM-J730FM - Unlock, Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Backup/Restore*Samsung Galaxy J7 2017* SM-J730G - Unlock, Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Backup/Restore*Samsung Galaxy J7 2017* SM-J730GM - Unlock, Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Backup/Restore*Samsung Galaxy J7 2017* SM-J730K - Unlock, Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Backup/Restore*Samsung Galaxy J7 Nxt 2017* SM-J701F - Unlock, Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Backup/Restore*Samsung Galaxy J7 Nxt 2017* SM-J701M - Unlock, Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Backup/Restore*Samsung Galaxy J7 Nxt 2017* SM-J701MT - Unlock, Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Backup/Restore*Samsung Galaxy J5 2017* SM-J530F - Unlock, Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Backup/Restore*Samsung Galaxy J5 2017* SM-J530FM - Unlock, Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Backup/Restore*Samsung Galaxy J5 2017* SM-J530G - Unlock, Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Backup/Restore*Samsung Galaxy J5 2017* SM-J530GM - Unlock, Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Backup/Restore*Samsung Galaxy J5 2017* SM-J530K - Unlock, Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Backup/Restore*Samsung Galaxy J5 2017* SM-J530L - Unlock, Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Backup/Restore*Samsung Galaxy J5 2017* SM-J530S - Unlock, Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Backup/Restore*Samsung Galaxy J5 2017* SM-J530Y - Unlock, Firmware Download/Flash/Compatibility, Backup/Restore   *Added Read Codes For (+156) Qualcomm Models: (*) *  *Samsung Galaxy A3* SM-A300F, SM-A300FU, SM-A300G, SM-A300H, SM-A300M, SM-A300Y, SM-A300YZ*Samsung Galaxy A5 Duos* SM-A5000, SM-A500F, SM-A500F1, SM-A500FU, SM-A500G, SM-A500H, SM-A500M*Samsung Galaxy A5* SM-A500K, SM-A500L, SM-A500S, SM-A500Y, SM-A500YZ, SM-A500W, SM-A5100*Samsung Galaxy A7 Duos* SM-A7000, SM-A700FD, SM-A700FZ, SM-A700H, SM-A700K, SM-A700L, SM-A700S, SM-A700YD*Samsung Galaxy A7 2016 Duos* SM-A7100, SM-A8000*Samsung Galaxy E5 Duos* SM-E500F, SM-E500H, SM-E500M, SM-E500YZ, SM-E7000, SM-E700F, SM-E700H, SM-E700M*Samsung Galaxy Trend 3* SM-G3502C, SM-G3502I, SM-G3502L, SM-G3502T, SM-G350L, SM-G350M, SM-G3518*Samsung Galaxy Core 2 Duos* SM-G3556D, SM-G357FZ, SM-G3586V, SM-G3588V*Samsung Galaxy Core Prime* SM-G3608, SM-G360AZ, SM-G360BT, SM-G360F, SM-G360FY, SM-G360G, SM-G360GY, SM-G360M*Samsung Galaxy Avant* SM-G386W, SM-G5108, SM-G5108Q, SM-G5109*Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime* SM-G5306W, SM-G5308W, SM-G5309W, SM-G530A, SM-G530AZ, SM-G530BT, SM-G530F,*Samsung Galaxy Grand Prime Duos* SM-G530FZ, SM-G530H, SM-G530M, SM-G530MU, SM-G530W, SM-G530Y*Samsung Galaxy On7 Duos* SM-G600FY, SM-G600S, SM-G7102, SM-G7102T, SM-G7105, SM-G7105H, SM-G7105L*Samsung Galaxy Grand 2 Duos* SM-G7106, SM-G7108, SM-G7108V, SM-G7109, SM-G710K, SM-G710L, SM-G710S*Samsung Galaxy Mega 2 Duos* SM-G7509, SM-G750H, SM-G800A, SM-G800H, SM-G800HQ, SM-G850A, SM-G850W*Samsung Galaxy S5 Active* SM-G870A, SM-G870F, SM-G870W, SM-G9006V, SM-G9006W, SM-G9008V, SM-G9008W*Samsung Galaxy S5* SM-G900A, SM-G900AZ, SM-G900F, SM-G900FD, SM-G900FQ, SM-G900I, SM-G900K*Samsung Galaxy S5* SM-G900L, SM-G900S, SM-G900M, SM-G900MD, SM-G900W8, SM-G910S*Samsung Galaxy J5 Duos* SM-J5007, SM-J5008, SM-J500F, SM-J500FN, SM-J500G, SM-J500H, SM-J500M*Samsung Galaxy J5* SM-J500N0, SM-J500Y, SM-J7008, SM-J700K*Samsung Galaxy Note 3 Neo Duos* SM-N7502, SM-N7506V, SM-N7508V, SM-N7509V, SM-P555, SM-P555C, SM-P555K*Samsung Galaxy Tab A 9.7* SM-P555L, SM-P555S, SM-P555M, SM-P555Y*Samsung Galaxy Tab Q* SM-T2519, SM-T255S, SM-T331, SM-T331C, SM-T332, SM-T335, SM-T335K, SM-T335L*Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 8.0* SM-T337A, SM-T337T, SM-T355Y, SM-T365, SM-T365M, SM-T365Y*Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 10.1* SM-T531, SM-T532, SM-T535, SM-T537    *Promo period:*  *Extend to 30.09.2017*   *(*)* More about this update and prices: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  _Kind regards,
Chimera Team_

----------


## reisreis07

thank you

----------


## friendscompute

Chimera team work fine but slow do everything

----------

